# World Cup Qualifications - Europe 11 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Finland v Azerbaijan

11/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (19) 
Scotland v Norway

11/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (18) 
Faroe Islands v Austria

11/10/2008 16:00 BST
  13.00 6.50 1.15 All Bets (20) 
Switzerland v Latvia

11/10/2008 16:45 BST
  1.60 3.50 5.25 All Bets (19) 
England v Kazakhstan

11/10/2008 17:15 BST
  1.035 9.00 51.00 All Bets (13) 
Georgia v Cyprus

11/10/2008 17:30 BST
  2.20 3.10 3.10 All Bets (19) 
Wales v Liechtenstein

11/10/2008 17:30 BST
  1.125 7.00 15.00 All Bets (19) 
Ukraine v Croatia

11/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (19) 
Hungary v Albania

11/10/2008 18:45 BST
  1.533 3.60 6.00 All Bets (18) 
Denmark v Malta

11/10/2008 19:00 BST
  1.025 10.00 41.00 All Bets (13) 
Sweden v Portugal

11/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (20) 
Turkey v Bosnia-Herzegovina

11/10/2008 19:00 BST
  1.35 4.20 8.00 All Bets (19) 
Bulgaria v Italy

11/10/2008 19:15 BST
  3.80 3.20 1.90 All Bets (21) 
Luxembourg v Israel

11/10/2008 19:15 BST
  11.00 5.25 1.222 All Bets (19) 
Serbia v Lithuania

11/10/2008 19:15 BST
  1.55 3.60 5.50 All Bets (18) 
Greece v Moldova

11/10/2008 19:30 BST
  1.181 6.00 12.00 All Bets (19) 
Poland v Czech Republic

11/10/2008 19:30 BST
  2.50 3.10 2.65 All Bets (19) 
San Marino v Slovakia

11/10/2008 19:30 BST
  21.00 9.00 1.062 All Bets (13) 
Romania v France

11/10/2008 19:40 BST
  2.90 3.10 2.30 All Bets (20) 
Belgium v Armenia

11/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (19) 
Estonia v Spain

11/10/2008 19:45 BST
  15.00 5.50 1.18 All Bets (21) 
Germany v Russia

11/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (19) 
Netherlands v Iceland

11/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.125 6.75 15.00 All Bets (20) 
Slovenia v N.Ireland

11/10/2008 19:45 BST
  1.90 3.20 3.80 All Bets (19)


----------



## BettingIsNice (Oct 9, 2008)

Ukraine vs Croatia
Two very good and equal teams. The odds suggest that.
However I will take Croatia because they take their chances more than Ukraine. 
They are better like a team.


----------

